# Eye of the Sea



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 2, 2014)

A plus tide at one of my favorite locations on the Oregon coast always makes for some exciting shooting conditions.




Eye of the Sea [Thors Well, OR] by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr


----------



## Murray Bloom (Oct 2, 2014)

I really like this one.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow ... a hole in the ocean. Well done.


----------



## baturn (Oct 2, 2014)

I always enjoy your contributions. This is stunning.


----------



## pjaye (Oct 2, 2014)

This shot is incredible.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Great shot!  I have yet to see any photo that you have shared that I haven't liked!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone very much.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I must admit I am more than a little jealous that you are in OR!  There are so many wonderful places there for photographs.  Can't wait to move there permanently in maybe a few years.  I spent my summers in Portland and around Seaside/Astoria with my Grandparents,  all my extended family on my Dad's side is there.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 2, 2014)

super cool...  love it.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 2, 2014)

:jawdrop: Consider me speechless. I was not expecting to open this. Incredibly stunning.


----------



## Civchic (Oct 3, 2014)

AMAZING.

I agree with what others have said - you take amazing images of beautiful places!  I have to admit to occasionally googling these places to see if they really truly exist (not really, but to see them in more detail) - it's like out of a fantasy novel.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 3, 2014)

I am fairly certain that there is cheating, magicky things and possibly even sorcery (which is more magicky than regular magic) going on in the production of your photos…nevertheless:

POTM nominated.

Oh, and just kidding about the cheating part. But not the magicky stuff--I think you have magic "awesome photo" fairy dust.


----------



## Desi (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep....just never get bored of seeing your shots of this place.  I hope I get to see it myself someday soon.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 6, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> I must admit I am more than a little jealous that you are in OR!  There are so many wonderful places there for photographs.  Can't wait to move there permanently in maybe a few years.  I spent my summers in Portland and around Seaside/Astoria with my Grandparents,  all my extended family on my Dad's side is there.



I am within 3 hours of amazing things and I take full advantage of that. My car hates me though.



Civchic said:


> AMAZING.
> 
> I agree with what others have said - you take amazing images of beautiful places!  I have to admit to occasionally googling these places to see if they really truly exist (not really, but to see them in more detail) - it's like out of a fantasy novel.



They exist. And the PNW can be like a fantasy novel .



sm4him said:


> I am fairly certain that there is cheating, magicky things and possibly even sorcery (which is more magicky than regular magic) going on in the production of your photos…nevertheless:
> 
> POTM nominated.
> 
> Oh, and just kidding about the cheating part. But not the magicky stuff--I think you have magic "awesome photo" fairy dust.



You are seriously so nice! My processing has improved to really help me tell the story I want and achieve my vision. If you hand me a paint brush, you could expect stick-figure-level stuff. That's why I like photography. It's easier for me to see and record beauty than make it from nothing.

Thanks for the nom nom!



Desi said:


> Yep....just never get bored of seeing your shots of this place.  I hope I get to see it myself someday soon.



Thanks and you should! Remember to go at high tide. When in doubt, don't go out.


----------



## goooner (Oct 6, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## bigj121 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just wonderful!


----------



## AgentDrex (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like this was an incredible morning for you.  And you were able to capture an amazing scene to remember it with.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sarmad (Oct 12, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!


----------

